# First shots with my new 50D



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Lens is an EFS 55-250 f/4 5.6 IS. ISO was set at 1600 and most of the time I was maxed out at 250mm.

The subject was my new RC plane with a 70" wingspan and FishermanX flying it.

It was *not *a good day for shooting fast flying planes with a very overcast and somewhat bright background with a $300 lens, but I am thrilled to death with my new rig.

I realize I should of made some changes like lowering the ISO down to maybe 800, but hey, It was my first day out with a new rig. I LIKE IT! ALOT! :cheers:

No PP other than cropping or re-sizing. Straight out of the camera in .jpg mode.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Two toys is twice as nice! Great pics! That high ISO doesn't seem to bother these at all. Congrats!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

sandybottom said:


> Two toys is twice as nice! Great pics! That high ISO doesn't seem to bother these at all. Congrats!


Thanks Sandy. Today was my first day back after about a year or so away from photography and being this is my newest plane, I spent more time tuning the engine, setting the servo throws than I did focusing on photography.

Just a test of the new rig while I was there. So far I am happy. :smile: It's only been 3 hours or so since I took my first shot with the new rig and am thinking of doing some nightime city scapes.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations on the new camera and new plane. Both are very cool. Your first shots are quality and I enjoyed looking at them. I love to watch RC planes and helis in action. There is a field just down the road and I try to stop by there when I can. 

Keep up both hobbies. Happy times. TCDave


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

TCDave about where is that flying field, there is a big one on the way to Surfside that i pass by all the time but never stop at and should.
i too like watchin, use to fly them myself a bit long time ago.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I went to the local park this morning just to get some shots in, unfortunatly there wasnt much to shoot. But I got to play around anyway. Getting a feel for the new rig. I need more practice. lol

Ive read around on the internet and most guys say there isnt much difference from the 30D like I had and the 50D. I dissagree. I think the 50D is a much better rig. The 55-250 IS seems a tad soft though, but for $300, its ok.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice images Gary. Welcome to the Canon club.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Nice images Gary. Welcome to the Canon club.


Thanks. Got a few shots awhile ago of my buddies RC helicopter.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Terry,

The flying field I'm referring to is located on Humble Camp Road just off Hwy 146 north of Texas City.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice shots. High iso should be good for a 50D up to 1600.. What lens was used?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

adamfromtexas said:


> Nice shots. High iso should be good for a 50D up to 1600.. What lens was used?


Thanks. The lens was a 55-250 f/4-5.6 IS.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new toys Gary. Lens looks like a keeper. Them 50Ds are pretty sweet.


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Gary said:


> Ive read around on the internet and most guys say there isnt much difference from the 30D like I had and the 50D. I dissagree. I think the 50D is a much better rig. The 55-250 IS seems a tad soft though, but for $300, its ok.


My nieghbor has a 40D and there is some difference. They say if your a 40D owner not worth the upgrade but haven't heard much about the 30-50 upgrade. His LCD screen is way sub par to the 50D also. I was looking at that lens you have but didn't want to buy a cheapo if it sucked. looks and sounds like its worth the 3 bills. Hows the IS at full zoom?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BigPole said:


> My nieghbor has a 40D and there is some difference. They say if your a 40D owner not worth the upgrade but haven't heard much about the 30-50 upgrade. His LCD screen is way sub par to the 50D also. I was looking at that lens you have but didn't want to buy a cheapo if it sucked. looks and sounds like its worth the 3 bills. Hows the IS at full zoom?


The IS at 250mm is so so. Photographing RC planes is sort of hit and miss for me. They move too fast so I'm losing about 80% of my shots.

Stationary though is much better. Hand held I get about 90% without blur. I aslo did some sharpnest tests between the 55-250 and the 50mm 1.8 and really cant tell the difference between the two.

I would recommend the 55-250 with no problem. It's not an "L", but its only $300!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BigPole, I have been trying different settings on the 50D and for my style I like the "Standard" setting at 6-1-1-4. And I turned off all the noise reduction stuff.

Oh, and you might consider the 50mm 1.8. Its very sharp!


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Funny you say that about the 50 1.8
I have heard great stuff about it. Hell at 1.8 I bet you can shoot some low light stuff. Someone said it wasn't to expensive but I have not priced them yet. The pictures you took are awsome!!! I'll have to submit my photo for the contest and then post a few of the shots I have taken so far.


----------

